# Need a new cell phone- which model has the loudest volume?



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

The display on my 90's decade cell phone blanked out on me so I figure it's time to get a new one.

Which model has the loudest speaker to be able to hear over road traffic and jobsite conditions? I'm not looking for a speaker phone or Nextel type, just a standard cell phone.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Dustball said:


> Which model has the loudest speaker to be able to hear over road traffic and jobsite conditions?



The one with your WIFE on the OTHER END!! :laughing:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Tom R said:


> The one with your WIFE on the OTHER END!! :laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: 

just cuz im not married doesn't mean i can't laugh at that one

man, I would definitely ask around (w/ people in your locality)

nothin worse than getting a service that has a lot of dead areas (like mine


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

so is that a bag phone you used to have???.......if not, get one of those.....


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Put it in your pocket and put it on vibrate. Then those who dislike loud cell phone rings dont have to hear it.:thumbsup:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

6stringmason said:


> Put it in your pocket and put it on vibrate. Then those who dislike loud cell phone rings dont have to hear it.:thumbsup:


9.9 out of 10 times I never hear mine ring due to job or other noises...the vibrate feature is a life saver!!! no need to worry about volume ever again.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think he is looking for the loudest one when you are using it. In that case I can only tell you that my RAZR SUCKS I can never hear my wife when I am driving. When you choose make sure it has bluetooth and get a bluetooth headset. SO much better I can answer and talk while working VERY HANDY.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

You might want to look into one of these. There is nothing like a Western Electric Desk set telephone with the moblility of a cell phone and this is the best of both. :clap: 

View attachment 2908


http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/7830/


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

RobertCDF said:


> . When you choose make sure it has bluetooth and get a bluetooth headset. SO much better I can answer and talk while working VERY HANDY.


Bob, without sounding goofy...please tell me your not "one of those" that has the blue tooth stuck in his ear walking around shopping talking to yourself?? ugh I hate that LOL!! I'll hear somebody behind me say something and naturally turn around to answer and am like duhhh LOL!!

secretly wanting one though for job sites and working...plus driving my "pee shooter" truck since it's a stick and I only have 2 arms-I get tiredd of hooking up the wired ear piece all the time.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Motorola V720 - don't get it. 

Speaker stinks. I can't hear most times in the truck with it. I use an ear piece.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, I don't care how loud it rings. I care about whether or not I can hear the other person with my hearing the way it is.

About my existing phone- let's just say the display doesn't have any colors, just black and white.

The models which NOT to get is helpful as well.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

IHI said:


> Bob, without sounding goofy...please tell me your not "one of those" that has the blue tooth stuck in his ear walking around shopping talking to yourself?? ugh I hate that LOL!! I'll hear somebody behind me say something and naturally turn around to answer and am like duhhh LOL!!
> 
> secretly wanting one though for job sites and working...plus driving my "pee shooter" truck since it's a stick and I only have 2 arms-I get tiredd of hooking up the wired ear piece all the time.


Think about what you said there... if the person is behind you, you cant see them right? What diff does it make if they are on a bluetooth or holding thier phone to thier ear? You cant tell when they are behind you. So I think you would respond to them "talking to themselves" either way. 

So in answer to your question... Yes I do wear it a lot... not all the time mostly at work and sometimes the store (depends upon if it is a heavy call day)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

My LG-VX8300 is the best phone I've ever had. Constant use, and it doesn't lose the charge for 2-3 days. And yes, the volume is nice and loud. It also has a speakerphone button, and it's REAL easy to hear with that.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

How are the Blackberry phones?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I go through 2-3 phones a year. "Cheap" is my main requirement. I need cell phone insurance. Do you suppose that exists?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Service is the keystone here. Cingular may have more bars, here they all serve booze with poor service. My last survey (local), before switching services (from Cingular), indicated Verizon which is what I have now.

I have the LG V5200 and would judge the listening volume as 'adequate'. You can always shift to speaker phone and if that doesn't do it, it's time for hearing aids.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

RobertCDF said:


> Think about what you said there... if the person is behind you, you cant see them right? What diff does it make if they are on a bluetooth or holding thier phone to thier ear?


LOL, cuz instinctivly I turn around see both hands at their side and see them talking-not always seeing the blue tooth and I start answering back...so actually while I'm thinking they're crazy for talking to themselves initally, in the end THEY think I'M crazy for talking to them for no apparent reason:laughing: 

I want one, but I wait for my phones to crap out before replacing and these LG phones have proven all but indestructable-that is my only request twice in the past 8 years with these 2 phones I got, it had to be bullet proof and LG happend to be the choice they offered with Motorola being dead last. My first LG still works fine after more concrete falls or roof falls, etc...but I wanted the speaker phone option and camera so I could snap job sites when quoting for future references.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

> I need cell phone insurance. Do you suppose that exists?


Actually it does I have it for my nextel. It covers any damages and if they can't fix it they give you a new one for free. Cause now they charge like 20 dollars just to look at the thing. I've actually dropped one in a 5 of paint and got a new one the next day when they reopened.


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

I have nextel i830 and i710 they both suck and not loud at all, the speakerphone is loud and vibrate works but i dont feel it most times while doing anything but standing still


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have the i530 and have no problem with volume or anything like that. Vibrate works great for me. Wife always yells at me to turn my ringer down or to turn down the volume on my phone cause she can hear every word the person I'm talking to says.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I used a Bluetooth headset labled as 'the most comfortable in the world'. Ol'#2 won it at an IT meeting. It may have been the MOST comfortable but it was NOT comfortable. To me, it was like comparing thumbscrews.

Good part, cool look and really neat blue light. Bad part, pretty useless at the top of a 24' ladder, inside.

IMHO, Bluetooth has a way to go. My son is still trying to figure out his car after over a year. Back to BMW! BTW, he's 22 and techie savvy (if your into video games).:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a motorola E815 and like how loud the ringer is. you can set the ringer to be SOFT or LOUD, and that is separate from the 7 different volume controls you have for how loud it really is. the vibrate isn't as strong as my old LG phone, but overal, for the price, this motorola phone is a great buy. it's got bluetooth built in. so i ended up getting a bluetooth headset and love it. i normally hate handsfree kits but the blue tooth is great for the car. i don't walk around with it in my ear all day like some guys. just looks rediculous. 

the camera on this phone is 1.3 megapixels, which isn't bad for a phone.
my LG vx7000 took horrible dark pictures and required a lot of light.
i don't rely on the camera phone for a lot photos but once and a while you need to take a pic and don't have the digital one around.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Update-

I ended up getting a T-Mobile MDA and bought a bluetooth headset. I have to say that the headset has much more volume than I expected and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I got an LG CG225 and hate the thing.

The speaker is nice and loud. But the phone is a toy. Once I find a replacement, its going on ebay.


----------

